# Islamabad Medical and Dental College



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello guys,
I heard about this college. Islamabad medical and dental college. I visited the college and apparently it looks really good by the appearance of the college. Very nice building and a great location. But I wanted to know about the faculty. And the general reputation of this college? Is this college good? Should I consider this one? Does it have any scope in future? Please tell me as soon as possible. I have to apply if its good and the last date is 26th.


----------



## lite_lord (Jul 15, 2011)

My friend is there,he told me college is okay bt professors come and go,they demand fee of next year after 5to6 months of previous year...
Location i don't know but its bit new in the field.


----------

